# backflow preventers



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

here are the facts
1965 plumbing
no backflow preventers on anything
no sprinker system
does the water heater need a backflow preventer?
should i have a backflow preventer where the water line enters the house?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

check local code....


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> here are the facts
> 1965 plumbing
> no backflow preventers on anything
> no sprinker system
> ...


Does any of the water supply connect to something that may cause a contamination issue?

Is there a dual check on your water meter?

Are you on municipal water or a well?

If you are concerned hire a plumber to install protection on every single fixture, you will sleep easier at night.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Contaminated water makes you tough. Just run straight pipes dude.:laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Contaminated water makes you tough. Just run straight pipes dude.:laughing:


My house has a lead water service, I repaired it last year by wiping a new joint where it failed coming through the slab.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> My house has a lead water service, I repaired it last year by wiping a new joint where it failed coming through the slab.


Lead isn't that bad as long as you don't disturb it. The slime layer that builds up is pretty protective.

It's been a few years since I wiped a water service. Around here they have been ripping them out.

Real men eat lead for breakfast.:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

municipal water supply
no contaminate issues except for maybe the water heater. 
can a water heater have contaminates in it (not tankless) i mean do you not drink hot water because its hot or because it has been sitting in a tank for who knows how long?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

bluebird5 said:


> municipal water supply
> no contaminate issues except for maybe the water heater.
> can a water heater have contaminates in it (not tankless) i mean do you not drink hot water because its hot or because it has been sitting in a tank for who knows how long?


If it sits you want to flush it but otherwise the answer is no. Contamination comes from outside sources normally......like fertilizer on a garden hose etc.

In commercial it's a different ball game. Your fine.:thumbsup:

It's great that your asking this though, most people aren't that smart or don't care.

Mike


----------



## 3 Ts Plumbing (Jan 25, 2011)

rex said:


> check local code....


I love this answer!! Keep plumbers working!!:clap:


----------



## DoctorP (Jan 30, 2011)

Do soda dispensers require backflow prevention? I know that carbonator units do, but how about regular soda dispensers like in a buffet, 7-eleven, etc?


----------

